# 10 week old male GSD



## Diesel44 (Jul 24, 2013)

He turned ten weeks today very good pup. I need some good techniques on training him. He can sit other then that I'm having a difficult time with potty training. I just didn't know if anyone had helpful advice. 
Thanks.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

yeah i have advice. use the search feature


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

boomer11 said:


> yeah i have advice. use the search feature


Not very nice of you.

There are a lot of training tips here on the forum, you can browse the training section here as well. In all honesty, a puppy obedience class is a wonderful option for you to learn how to train basic obedience.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> yeah i have advice. use the search feature


Part of the reason this forum was invented was so people could ask questions and get advice for their GSDs. He could go and use google or the "search engine" or whatever you said, but he decided to come to a forum that is about one specific dog. I am sure this forum has more truthful, and better answers than google, or yahoo etc.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This sub-forum has tons of threads about puppy training: Training Our Puppy (basic) - German Shepherd Dog Forums

If you scan through a list of the topics in that part of the board you should be able to find ideas about how to train all sorts of things.


----------



## Diesel44 (Jul 24, 2013)

thanks boomer i bet your a real winner. 
have a great day


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

That's a great link!

Welcome to the forum !!!!


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

not being rude, just blunt. i meant use the search feature within this forum. if this person would just scroll down to the puppy training section and look, they would find the answer to potty training a pup easily. scan through the topics instead of posting a vague title so people would click on it. the two moderators that replied basically said the same thing, just not as bluntly as i did =)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*your pup*

if you don't know how to train a dog find a trainer. enrolling
in a puppy class will help in many ways. i got my pup when
he was 9 weeks old. i took him out every 10 to 15 minutes.
overnight he was out every 2 hours.


----------

